# Temperautur sensoren wo anbringen?!



## Taraman (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo ich bau grad meinen Neuen Pc zusammen, weiß jetzt aber immer noch nicht wo ich die temperatur sensoren meiner lüftersteuerung (scythe kaze master ace) anbringen soll, es sind 4 Sernsoren die benutzten kann und ich würde Gerne alle benutzten, einen habe isch bereits auf die Festplatte geklebt, und ein zweiten habe ich zwischen meine Ramriegel geklebt, jetzt würde ich noczh gerne die temperaturen von meinem I5-2500k auslesen, als Cpu kühler benutze ich ein Alpenföhn Matterhorn mit (geplanten und Betsellten ) Zwei wing boosts aber wo soll ich dort Den tempsensor anbringen, um möglichst genau die Temps auslesen zu können ohne die kühlleistung negativ zubeeinflussen?, das Selbe Gilt auch für die graka Eine Asus gtx 570 dcu II ?

danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## dr.goodwill (8. Januar 2012)

Morgen,

bitte schießt mich nicht tod. 
Habe mal gehört das die Möglichkeit besteht die Sensoren aus die Rückseite zu kleben?!

Für die CPU wäre das dann da wo die Backplatte ist...


----------



## Taraman (8. Januar 2012)

Würd ich nie tun, oder spielst du BF3 
Du meinst auf den "Chip" auf der Rückseite, das hab nähmlich auch mal gehört aber ich bin mir auch nich sicher, weshalb ich ja nachfrage..


----------



## Eikest (8. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht aber ich finde die Idee eigl bescheuert. 
Der Sensor müsste dann schon megaflach sein, 
Weil es stört erstens die Wärmeübertragung und 2 sollte es direckt am Sensor etwas breiter sein und man schnallt 
den Kühler drauf könnte man den Kühler, den Sensor oder gar die CPU beschädigen oder gar zerstören


----------



## Taraman (8. Januar 2012)

Nein er (ich) meinen auf die Backplate, nich zwischen Chip und Kühler, so dumm sind wir jetzt auch nicht


----------



## Eikest (8. Januar 2012)

ups sry... Missverstanden


----------



## Festplatte (8. Januar 2012)

Die Festplatte, CPU, usw. haben alle eigene Temperatursensoren, also mach sie alle wieder ab, die stören nur! Du könntest sie an einige Stellen im Gehäuse kleben um den Airflow ein bisschen zu ermitteln, aber ich würde sie einfach weglassen!


----------



## Taraman (8. Januar 2012)

naja ok, dass is auch ne idee... Also danke mal wieder  für eure hilfe!


----------



## Joker_68 (8. Januar 2012)

Mal so doof gefragt: willst du den CPU-Kühler denn auch über die Lüftersteuerung laufen lassen?! 
Bei meiner Lüftersteuerung (NZXT Sentry LX) sind ebenfalls Temperatursensoren dabei, die dann aber direkt den Lüfter ansteuern (im Automatikmodus). Sprich da macht es keinen Sinn die CPU-Temperatur auszulesen, sondern ehr die Temperatur des Bauteils, was vom jeweiligen Lüfter gekühlt werden soll (Festplattenlüfter=Sensor auf die Platte, wie du es schon gemacht hast).
Oder irre ich da?!^^


----------



## Taraman (8. Januar 2012)

ne die cpu lüfter lass ich vom mainboard steuern ... ja du hast warscheinlich recht aber kleb die jetzt in gehäuse


----------



## Festplatte (8. Januar 2012)

Und die Festplatte hat eh nen intergrierten Sensor, der ist wehsentlich genauer, als ein draufgeklebter!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2012)

Man könnte einen Sensor auf die Bodenplatte vom CPU Kühler bappen ( allerdings ist der angezeigte Wert nicht real sondern zeigt höchstens den Trend an ). Den 2. auf die Rückseite der Grafikkarte wo sich ein Speicherbaustein anbietet, den 3. auf die PLatte und den 4. zb an einer geschützten Stelle weit oben am Gehäuse.


----------



## Taraman (8. Januar 2012)

Also der PC steht, drückt mir die daumen, das er angeht sonst muss ich alles noch mal kontrolieren


----------



## Joker_68 (8. Januar 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Und die Festplatte hat eh nen intergrierten Sensor, der ist wehsentlich genauer, als ein draufgeklebter!


Das stimmt wohl, aber der wird (leider) über die Lüftersteuerung nicht abgegriffen !


----------



## Festplatte (8. Januar 2012)

Aber wer hat schon nen Festplattenlüfter!


----------



## jobo (8. Januar 2012)

Ich hab die auf die Rückseite des Boards zwichen Board und Backplate des CPU-kühler. Die Spannungswandler haben auch ne  Sensor.


----------



## Taraman (8. Januar 2012)

Juhu der Pc is angespungen aber leider hat er meine SSd nicht erkannt?! ich hab alle Kabel überprüft, aber alles steckte drinnen, woran könnte es noch liegen?!


----------



## Joker_68 (8. Januar 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Aber wer hat schon nen Festplattenlüfter!


Ich ... Hab vorm Festplattenkäfig einen sitzen ...

@Taraman: Schau mal in dem SSD-Thread, da steht welche Optionen im Bios an sein müssen (AHCI oder so) und achte darauf das du es an den Richtigen Sata-Anschluss angeschlossen hast (mein Board hat da mal glatt 3 verschiedene die jeweils mit verschiedenen Treibern/Interface-Dingern angesteuert werden), denn sonst hat die Platte keine Leistung


----------



## Taraman (8. Januar 2012)

ok !!!


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Januar 2012)

ich hab... vielmehr hatte einen auf der HDD, einem am Kühlblock meines Mugen2 (der massivere block unten) , einnen auf dem pcb meiner graka und einen auf der southbrigde


----------

